# December Mayhem (blue marlin, tuna, whales)



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Blue water is in super close right now, and the fishing continues to be awesome. Enjoy this little tidbit. Still learning this program so excuse the amateurism. 

Music by Chevelle


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

cool video...thanks...


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

awesome thank you, almost like being there


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow! That IS awesome. Very Nice Job.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

did yal get any of the blues to the boat??? awesome video man.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

cool man, friggin cool


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty blue water! Nice video Woody,enjoyed it. Fat ass tuna too! :thumbsup:


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice! That is a stud tuna the blue didnt look bad either..... I love that camera.


----------



## Cann do (May 19, 2010)

*Hunter??*

Woody were you fishing with Hunter? Kind of looks like his twin vee. I am guessing you guys are back at it. From previous talks with him, sounds like February is a go. Nice fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks,


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job on the video Woody. :thumbup:


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Awesome video! That must have been amazing to see the whale!!!


----------

